# Video of Warren Womack shooting a hog



## stick-n-string (Aug 17, 2013)

I got to watching his videos and found this one and had to share it with ya'll! hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 17, 2013)

That was a great hunt that they had. To get that shot on film was something else. mike


----------



## WarrenWomack (Aug 20, 2013)

That was a fun hunt with Gregg Gravois and some guys from Alabama collecting video footage for a hunting video. 

Steve Holloway was the camera man and first saw the boar laying on his side. Since Gregg, with my Son Kelly filming him, was in the area we assumed that he had killed him and hadn't made the recovery. 

While Steve filmed I eased up close enough to hear the hog snoring which alerted us to the fact that this was a live, healthy boar that was just sleeping. With the boar facing us it was impossible to make a head on shot so while Steve kept the camera rolling I made a circle for a broadside shot, closing the distance to about 6 steps. 

If anyone ever ask you which way a hog runs after being shot while sleeping just tell them the way his nose is pointing. And, this one's nose was pointing at Steve, while he was kneeling behind a 3" diameter willow sapling, with his eye in the viewfinder of his video camera. 

I don't know if Steve was brave, stupid or just frozen in place but either way he held his ground as the boar ran straight towards him. And, passed within arm's reach while he captured some awesome video footage. 

We found the hog down and dead after a 65 yard run.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweet! Good job Warren and a nice film clip.
I enjoyed that.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! I like that broadhead hanging out the side as he ran by!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 20, 2013)

Man Warren thanks for the story! Really enjoyed the video!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jonathan, you taking notes??? That's how you kill a hog.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2013)

Ha





DAGATOR16 said:


> Jonathan, you taking notes??? That's how you kill a hog.



Hahaha!!!!!! That I was!


----------

